# to late to rename my tort?



## gamera154 (Jan 27, 2016)

i have been wondering wether to rename gamera or not what do you think


----------



## dannylozano10 (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you like the name gamera?


----------



## gamera154 (Jan 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## dannylozano10 (Jan 27, 2016)

Well why change it? Unless it doesn't fit the gender of your tort.


----------



## gamera154 (Jan 27, 2016)

meh ive just been wondering about it


----------



## dannylozano10 (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh ok well in reality it is up to you if the one I'm getting is a girl it's gonna be Darwin and if male I think I'll name it speedy


----------



## dannylozano10 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sped or squirt lol


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2016)

I think that what dannylozano10 said makes a lot of sense. If you like your tort's name, why change it? What's making you think of changing it suddenly? *if* I may ask.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 27, 2016)

I get all of my pets 2nd hand and I always think that I can change a name and I never do. 
Though we do use a lot of nicknames.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I get all of my pets 2nd hand and I always think that I can change a name and I never do.
> Though we do use a lot of nicknames.


If you've decided to change your tort's name, then you can find names for pets on the net; unless you already have a name in mind.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 28, 2016)

It's extremely unlikely your tortoise knows its name so no, it's not too late to change it.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 28, 2016)

I highly doubt the tortoise will mind


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2016)

I like it.
Because It is unusual.
So many of the same names keep getting used!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 28, 2016)

I once named one of my tortoises, dog


----------



## Eggtort (Jan 28, 2016)

Fun story: When I first got my tortoise (I was unable to verify at the time I picked her up) I went with the name Eggbert, because I wrongly assumed that the tortoise I would be picking up would be male. Anyway, I guess that idea was stuck in my head, cause I never bothered to actually check when we got her (she was in a travel carrier). So the whole ride home and for 2 days as she adjusted I just called her Eggbert. Finally when she became more comfortable with me handling her, I checked and sure enough female. I kept the name Eggbert cause she actually responds to it and I would feel bad for tricking her!  I think it's not bad, anyway. If you like the name go for it!


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 28, 2016)

I named my rabbit Pansy before I found out he was male.


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm keeping his name the same I like it it just felt kinda weird at first because all of our pets names end in y


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a female tortoise named Julio. But she doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 1, 2016)

Bob already had his name when I got him. So I didn't care, but I don't usually name my tortoises or turtles. They all respond to "here's breakfast"


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 5, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I once named one of my tortoises, dog


I have a cat named Rooster


----------



## MPRC (Feb 5, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I once named one of my tortoises, dog



We constantly call Vern our "Shell Puppy" because he is so friendly and personable.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 5, 2016)

Eggtort said:


> Fun story: When I first got my tortoise (I was unable to verify at the time I picked her up) I went with the name Eggbert, because I wrongly assumed that the tortoise I would be picking up would be male. Anyway, I guess that idea was stuck in my head, cause I never bothered to actually check when we got her (she was in a travel carrier). So the whole ride home and for 2 days as she adjusted I just called her Eggbert. Finally when she became more comfortable with me handling her, I checked and sure enough female. I kept the name Eggbert cause she actually responds to it and I would feel bad for tricking her!  I think it's not bad, anyway. If you like the name go for it!


I was told the Hermann I adopted was male so never bothered to check,and 3 years later he laid an egg lol
and I did name 1 tort Happy ,which was a big mistake,so then changed it to Stomping Norman,which suits him perfectly


----------



## MPRC (Feb 6, 2016)

pepsiandjac said:


> I did name 1 tort Happy ,which was a big mistake,so then changed it to Stomping Norman,which suits him perfectly



We have a cat named Happy. She was named by a 3 year old with a sense of humor. She was raised by a pitbull and is our junk yard shop cat that attacks racoons, dogs, possums, etc. She is a tough b****.


----------



## Eggtort (Feb 6, 2016)

pepsiandjac said:


> I was told the Hermann I adopted was male so never bothered to check,and 3 years later he laid an egg lol
> and I did name 1 tort Happy ,which was a big mistake,so then changed it to Stomping Norman,which suits him perfectly


Glad I'm not the only one that didn't immediately check!


----------

